
Evolving the Dropbox Brand – Dropbox Design - geekrax
https://medium.com/dropbox-design/evolving-the-dropbox-brand-9c30e53373a4
======
smt88
Personally, I find this to be hideous, like a "worst of 1980's magazines"
theme. Twitter has a bunch of people pointing out that it performs poorly on
many devices and abuses HTML, among other offenses[1].

Beyond personally, it's absolutely absurd for a major web company to ignore
accessibility in 2017. Many of the color variations are low-contrast and will
be difficult for people with vision impairments, like low sight and problems
with colors.

What an absolute disaster. Dropbox is a utility -- I don't want it to be edgy
and novel. I want it to be solid and functional. Imagine if Microsoft Office
re-branded this way.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/DropboxDesign/status/915249755906727936](https://twitter.com/DropboxDesign/status/915249755906727936)

------
MarkCole
Not really loving the new branding if I'm being honest but I hope it will grow
on me.

The [https://dropbox.design](https://dropbox.design) site is terrible, my main
gripe being it completely destroys scrolling. The complete mishmash of moving
parts also makes it a pain to get into a flow of reading it.

------
ukulele
I read through it and I still don't even know what the new logo is, or if
there is one, or what has changed. Someone got paid for this?

------
nkkollaw
This is pretty bad...

------
SippinLean
I thought they were using the new "parametric" font scaling technology but
they just swap the fonts at different breakpoints.

------
hiven
Not a huge fan, but will keep an open mind

